# QUIK! I need to know!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I am new to the conformation dog thing and I would like to own a grooming table. but I don't know what size to get. Would a 32" by 20" table be an OK size for a 22 inch Australian Shepherd? I'm just asking cause I found a nice one on line thats that size.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

It needs to be large enough for your dog to be able to stand in a stack on the table. Try taping out the measurements on your floor, painters or masking tape works well, and stack your Aussie within the tape. If your dog fits then your good to go. You may also want to have 1-3 inches of extra paw space around the edges as well, it's always better to have your surface be on the bigger side than the small side. You'll also want to make sure that's it's at a comfortable height for you to be able to have full access to your dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you so much I just used your measuring technique and it looks like his minimum length is 28inches so I guess a 32" table will be good


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

That should do just fine then. Are you going to be getting an arm for it as well, or just the table at this point?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

That size should be fine if your dog's are accustomed to being on a table, and if the table itself has a good base.


----------

